# cute new Rawhiti arrival



## chatoyance (Sep 2, 2013)

Introducing Fern, Rawhiti* doeling born yesterday weighing 1.5kg/ 3.3lb 

*Rawhiti is a New Zealand miniature breed of feral origin. They are most closely related to Old English goats but they shrunk


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh very cute, I love her eyes and color...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Too cute! Congrats!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh! So cute! It hurts!


----------



## Mcclan3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness that is beyond adorable!


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

awww, I want one.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Way, WAY too cute!  She's soooo aborable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Too cute!! I want one;-)


----------

